# Best Date of My Life! My Good Luck Charm!



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh Boy!...what a day!!! 

It was a great morning! I invited my girlfriend to come along with me and i'm sure glad i did! 8)

We canoe'd out to one of my ponds, threw out the decoys and was set. Unfortunately it was a bummer morning with no ducks flying! As we were sitting there, i looked behind me and saw a flock of 6 mallards coming our direction. They were about 40 yards tall and i decided I was going to pass shoot this flock. BOOM! Ker' Splash! One shot one kill. As Ally was bringing it back i noticed grey on they leg, so i assumed it was just a feather...but NOOO!!! A BAND!!! I was ecstatic!!! After that i didn't care to shoot anymore lol! No birds really did fly other than that flock, so we packed up and headed home. It was a delight having Jordan out with me!



















My Good Luck Charm, Jordan


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah , a true duck hunter. You posted a picture of the dog before your girlfriend. There for a few seconds I though you were going to say you asked her the big question. :lol:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job!!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i thought you were talking about ally at first. maybe they both were good luck today. congrats on the band and the nice colors on that green head.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats exactally what I thought Al. haha Nice job Sean.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the band. Now when you go to ask her to marry you.You have to use that band. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Congrats on the band. Now when you go to ask her to marry you.You have to use that band. :mrgreen: :lol:


I don't know about you, but I aint giving my bands away to nobody no matter how hot she is. My wife would have to pry my bands out of my cold dead hands.:wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The first date I went on with my now wife, was duck hunting. I limited out shooting only 12 shots and in less than 2 hours during the middle of the day. I've only shot 3 limits of ducks. *So what I'm saying is dump her now!!!* You'll thank me later. :lol:

Just kidding, I love my wife.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> The first date I went on with my now wife, was duck hunting. I limited out shooting only 12 shots and in less than 2 hours during the middle of the day. I've only shot 3 limits of ducks. *So what I'm saying is dump her now!!!* You'll thank me later. :lol:
> 
> Just kidding, I love my wife.


Liar.... :lol: Once you're married, they quit going because you need to get away for some peace and quiet. Nice band BB... those pictures look really nice.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That is soooo precious!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats sean. 8)


----------



## Father Time (Oct 18, 2009)

Father time says thats a great date. I took my girlfriend duckhunting Shes now my wife of 36 years.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

too cool fater time!
...i too married a waterfowling woman 17 years ago.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man it seem like you take a girl out duck hunting you end up married to them. I'm in the same boat as some of you. But I have only been married for two years.been with her for 10 years before we got married.


----------

